# Astronomical tides



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

We've had some beautiful high tides the last two nights, and knowing tonights would be slightly higher yet I took a picture at low tide and one at high from our porch. The swing today between tides was just over 6 feet 2 inches... greater than normal. I think tides are very cool.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2014)

Very pretty !


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2014)

Who counted to 6' for you Henry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Who counted to 6' for you Henry


I used your belt to measure it!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2014)

Gravity is a powerful and beautiful thing. Especially when they work in concert.


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Gravity is a powerful and beautiful thing. Especially when they work in concert.


Don't pick on my man Tony like that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah gravity is why my belt can measure 6'. Mr spell king. Asstroo nom a kel tide

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2014)

Dang Henry what are the odds? Just in the few hours between your pics they demolished a 6 story building . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful! Just think, in a few years, it will come right up to your porch...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dang Henry what are the odds? Just in the few hours between your pics they demolished an 6 story building . . . .
> 
> View attachment 57362


Duh... can't you tell that the second picture is old? Looks like it survived Hurricane Sandy. He's trying to pull a fast one on unsuspecting hairy toe'd mississippians that wear big belts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 11, 2014)

Ha looks like the building disappeared. Lol. I'm just glad he didn't take a picture I himself out there swimming in a thong

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 11, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Duh... can't you tell that the second picture is old?



I didn't even notice when I posted it that it is "different", with borders and enhancements and everything! I don't know how many of you use google products (chrome browser, android phone, google photos (was picasa)... but as they're products continue to advance more and more stuff is happening "automatically", sometimes with cool and/or funny results. Now, whenever I take a picture with my android phone or tablet, it gets automatically uploaded to the google cloud. Some images get automatically enhanced by google photos. This is an example of one such enhanced photo... and when I went to select a photo to upload for the post I didn't notice via the thumbnail that it had been enhanced. I've had other cases where a number of photos were taken in a series were enhanced into a "moving" photo. Not to worry, when google does this, the originals are all retained as taken. The other thing that has happened two or three times now is that google has sent me an electronic photo album of my "vacations". It thinks, because I've been back and forth between Whiteville and the beach, as well as briefly to the mountains to pick up my daughter from camp, and taken pictures in these various places, that I've taken a number of trips - and has automatically compiled photos into vacation albums to send me. My wife and I got a big kick out the of the photo album "Our vacation to Wrightsville Beach", which started with a map showing a generic travel route to WB then included pictures of the marsh mixed in with pictures of that olive bowl I posted a while back then closed with a map showing generic travel route back to Whiteville. I was taken aback at first, and some might find this intrusive, but I've gotten to where I think it is pretty cool.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 11, 2014)

SENC said:


> I didn't even notice when I posted it that it is "different", with borders and enhancements and everything! I don't know how many of you use google products (chrome browser, android phone, google photos (was picasa)... but as they're products continue to advance more and more stuff is happening "automatically", sometimes with cool and/or funny results. Now, whenever I take a picture with my android phone or tablet, it gets automatically uploaded to the google cloud. Some images get automatically enhanced by google photos. This is an example of one such enhanced photo... and when I went to select a photo to upload for the post I didn't notice via the thumbnail that it had been enhanced. I've had other cases where a number of photos were taken in a series were enhanced into a "moving" photo. Not to worry, when google does this, the originals are all retained as taken. The other thing that has happened two or three times now is that google has sent me an electronic photo album of my "vacations". It thinks, because I've been back and forth between Whiteville and the beach, as well as briefly to the mountains to pick up my daughter from camp, and taken pictures in these various places, that I've taken a number of trips - and has automatically compiled photos into vacation albums to send me. My wife and I got a big kick out the of the photo album "Our vacation to Wrightsville Beach", which started with a map showing a generic travel route to WB then included pictures of the marsh mixed in with pictures of that olive bowl I posted a while back then closed with a map showing generic travel route back to Whiteville. I was taken aback at first, and some might find this intrusive, but I've gotten to where I think it is pretty cool.


Wo wo kimosabie to many big words for us hillbillies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 11, 2014)

He basically said Google is the NSA.. in a lot more words

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 11, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Who counted to 6' for you Henry





JR Custom Calls said:


> Duh... can't you tell that the second picture is old? Looks like it survived Hurricane Sandy. He's trying to pull a fast one on unsuspecting hairy toe'd mississippians that wear big belts


The "Hillbillys are uniting to try and take over our gang Henry.
Heck this Cajun ain't go nothing to say because y'all done said it all sha!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 11, 2014)

I think he got you on this one Tony! 


SENC said:


> I used your belt to measure it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 11, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> He basically said Google is the NSA.. in a lot more words


Yep, but funner.


----------



## Molokai (Jan 10, 2015)

Great photos Henry !


----------

